

Why startup founders should learn code - dansiepen
http://www.code-love.com/2014/05/19/startup-founder-learn-know-code/

======
onion2k
A startup founder who doesn't code is (presumably) bringing something else to
the table. Whatever that skill is, it'll be more useful to the future of the
business for them to spend their time doing that thing than having an hugely
inexperienced developer writing code. The likelihood of a startup succeeding
will be improved far more if, for example, the non-technical founder went out
and did some consulting work to bring money in to the business rather than
spending time learning to code and picking up things that an experienced
developer could crank through in 1/10th of the time.

That's not to denigrate coders or coding. It's a skill that everyone can
benefit from learning, particularly in knowing a good way to approach
problems. It's just not something a founder should spend time on - there are
much more important things to do in startups. Startups don't fail because a
template wasn't updated. They fail because people didn't know about the
product or because the startup ran out of money. Fix _those_ problems.

